# Jacobsen Eclispe 2 HOC



## GetOffMyLawn14 (Jun 17, 2021)

Just looking for validation from the master minds. Can anyone confirm that the HOC on a Jacobsen Eclispe 2 can be raised higher than a 1/2 inch? I know these are designed to cut putting greens low, I just thought it may go higher than 1/2 inch. This would be my first commercial reel mower, so I'm looking hear from any who knows or has one.

I found one that seems to be in tremendous shape. Those who have the eclipse 2, do you love it or would you pass?

Thanks!!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I had an Eclipse, loved it. But didn't like working on it, was scared of the electronics failing. The motors are expensive to replace and hard to come by. Great machine if you can keep it going...


----------



## GetOffMyLawn14 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks! I had a John Deere sl180 pop up on marketplace I saw after posting this. Bought the John Deere today. Thanks for replying!


----------



## Jack2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

Did you find out if there brackets to increase the hoc?


----------



## jim7white (Jul 6, 2020)

There are two brackets available. I was able to get them at R&R Products. I bought two of each because it was unclear which were the long brackets and which were the short brackets.

https://www.rrproducts.com/bracket-roller-r2000072.html
https://www.rrproducts.com/bracket-roller-11-bl-reel-r2000040.html

I am cutting at 1/2 to 5/8, I believe the "long" brackets allow a cut at 1/2 at their lowest setting and probably go up around 1.5 inches to increase HOC. The longer brackets give a little more stability for the brackets within the frame for those mowing around hardscape.

I love my Eclipse 2. But they are more difficult to fix than your standard JD or Toro.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Jack2012 said:


> Did you find out if there brackets to increase the hoc?


There are - but it depends on what mower you have. The GreensKing 400/500 series and all fixed-head Eclipse and Eclipse2 units use the style of bracket mentioned by @jim7white. The PGM units and all floating-head Eclipse and Eclipse2 units run a different bracket.

GK4/500 series and fixed-head Eclipse units -

Low HoC - R2000040
High HoC - R2000072

PGMs and floating-head Eclipse Units -

Low HoC - R153979, R153980
High HoC - R163231, R163232


----------



## Jack2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks guys. Am I correct in assuming that if you also have a grooming reel fitted to your Eclipse 2, the higher brackets will not fit!


----------

